# Resoling Boots around JBLM



## NBC-Guy (Apr 11, 2013)

Good Morning,

I was hoping some PacNW people could give me a lead on a reputable place to get some of my boots resoled.  I just started rucking again and the soles need replaced badly.  Anywhere within a between Tacoma and JBLM would work out well. 

Thanks in advance,
NBC-Guy


----------



## x SF med (Apr 11, 2013)

I saw that you tried to pm me...  I cleaned out my inbox...  BUT... this is a better place for the convo anyway.

Weigh the costs between resoling and buying a new pair of boots...  resoling can be more expensive, and if the uppers are trashed along with the soles - a waste of good $$$.

what kind of boots are they?  how old? any issues with the seams or rise or tongue?  are they vulcnized soles or sewn or both?


----------



## NBC-Guy (Apr 11, 2013)

They are issued boots around 2 years old.  I have flat feet and have three pair broken-in to the point where they feel like slippers.  I am a bit hesistant to get a new set and start from scratch when I am up to 6-8 mile rucks and in the next couple of week will be lowering my times and increasing my distances.

I intend to get 1 or 2 of the boots resoled.  They are ugly but fully functional.  I have been trying for the last three months to get my Supply Section to order me some new pairs but they've been swamped with Company Inspection during our drill weekends.   I should be able to get some on order next month though and slowly incorporate them into my workouts.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## pardus (Apr 11, 2013)

You are using regular issue boots with flat feet?  

Good luck with getting anything issued, I haven't received a new set of ACUs since basic training in '09 and apparently will finally be issued a tent tomorrow...


----------



## NBC-Guy (Apr 11, 2013)

pardus said:


> You are using regular issue boots with flat feet?
> 
> Good luck with getting anything issued, I haven't received a new set of ACUs since basic training in '09 and apparently will finally be issued a tent tomorrow...


 
I am and surprisingly don't have too many issues from them. When available, my Supply SGT is pretty good. We deployed together and he usually takes good care of my Squad.


----------



## HappyEngineer (Apr 11, 2013)

Well if your going to do it, try South Tacoma Way in Internatil District "K-Town" couple places over there I think there is one by the Honey Pig and Paldo World.


----------

